# 1996 Jeep Cherokee Sport Diagnostic Codes



## davegaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

Anybody know the engine codes for the Jeep Cherokee Sport 1996 4.0? Mine is running crappy all of a sudden. I pulled the codes with the "key trick" and got 12-23-55.... Its idling really bad and is hard to start. Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi davegaddy


Code 23 is the air temperature sensor, the sensor's location is on the intake manifold behind the throttle body. The IAT gives a signal to the computer to enrich the air/fuel mixture and advance the timing in relation to air temperature. On 4.0L's heat from the exhaust manifold hits the sensor destroying it giving mixed signals to the computer. 

Replace the IAT.


----------



## davegaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks, octaneman!


----------



## davegaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh crap...I types the wrong code earlier! It was actually 25, not 23. Any idea? Sorry..


----------



## davegaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

*typed


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Dave, 


Code 25 is the Idle Air Control solenoid, Its bolted on with two T-25 bolts on the throttle body, you can remove the IAC and clean it with decarbonizer including the orifice where it sits then re-install it. If no improvement is shown when you re-start the engine then its internal motor is shorted and has to be replaced.


----------

